
Reddit Now Lets You Livestream. What Could Go Wrong? - platzhirsch
https://www.wired.com/story/reddit-livestreaming-rpan
======
chippy
Seems promising. The strict SFW policies might hit the wall against lets say
real outdoor live streaming where swearing is heard. Or if its for people
streaming protests (HK) where there is police violence and people hurt.
Hopefully the definition of Safe for Work might also include "...or where such
content might reasonably be likely to be seen on a mainstream media's news
show".

~~~
chmod775
In what kind of society do you live where some swearing could even be
_considered_ not "safe" for work. People swear all the time.

No mentally healthy adult is going to drop into fetal position and commence a
nervous breakdown because Tim snubbed their toe and went "fuck fucking shit".

As long as the swearing isn't directed at coworkers or some racial slur, who
cares. If anything it might lighten the mood.

The kind of theoretical place your post is alluding to sounds stuck up and
devoid of humanity to me. And also probably doesn't exist. Hopefully. I
wouldn't put it past some US companies.

SFW was originally used to tag content _you yourself_ can watch at work
without experiencing the awkwardness of having a bunch of
penises/breasts/whatever on your screen. It was never meant for creating safe
spaces for victims of pathological parenting.

I can only assume that this is what reddit means here. It would be similar to
Twitch in that regard (i.e. no nudity).

tl;dr: Nobody will ever care that you're reading/watching the recital of a
poem consisting entirely of swear words while giggling manically over your
lunch.

~~~
skinnymuch
You threw a lot of unnecessary shade and assuming toward OP. But maybe you
have your reasons.

------
ladon86
They haven't really figured out the technical challenge of regular video
playback yet - hopefully they've outsourced the streaming technology instead
of building it in-house.

------
Ripple_Nipple
I had trouble connecting to multiple streams. Also the comments are worse on
live videos than they are in the comments for some reason....

------
postalrat
Wired posts a new article. What could go wrong?

